
US dating site has no 'goodwill' trademark rights in UK - narad
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/18/plentyoffish_trademark_ruling/
======
larrik
Am I reading this right? Plentyoffish is supposedly the 2nd most traffic'd
dating site from UK visitors, but it doesn't have EVEN ONE registered member
from the UK?

Do they block UK members? Why would they even care, then?

------
sdm
Ahhh. POF isn't American. It's Canadian.

